# 3 Gallon Oceanic Nano Cube Hardscape



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

I had this old 3 gallon Oceanic cube from the 80s and decided to make it into a nano tank. I used ADA Amazonia Aquasoil Powder, ADA Bright Sand, Estes SpectraStone Shallow Creek Gravel, with ADA Old Black Driftwood. I put it together to be viewable from the front and right sides, since where it is in the room is unviewable from the left and back. This is my second aquascape.. whaddya think?

Front View:









Right Side:









Top View:









I have completed/planted pics, but they dont fit on my account so Im going to try to link them in from photobucket later.

Lance


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the idea very much, I really want to see the planted pics.
Photobucket worked wonders for me and it is really easy.


----------



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

Heres the planted pics:
Eheim 2011
Coralife Mini-Aqualight 18W 6700K on timer 6hrs/day.
Flora: Hemianthus Micranthemoides, Cryptocoryne Wendtii var. Green, Cryptocoryne Mioya, Eleocharis Acicularis, Ammania Gracilis, Anubias Nana var. Petite.
Fauna: None, but I could use some suggestions. Its an unheated tank, and its going to be winter. The inside of my apartment gets down to the low 60s in the dead of winter.

Front View:









Right Side:









Thanks for looking, and any advice on the fish I'd be appreciative.

Lance


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

I would suggest rummy nose and cardinal tetra. Angel is my favorite, but may get too big for this soon


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good!!! Try some microrasboras from FishGallery.


----------



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking the microrasboras or the ember tetras. I was going to stay away from the Scarlet Badis. After researching them online, i find them to be a little too labor intensive and demanding for what I want. 

Those Crypt Wendtii Greens are already starting to outgrow the tank, and I already had to pull one out. I was hoping they would stay smaller, but theyre not helping me out on that. I moved in some HM to replace it in the Middleground. That Crypt Mioya is staying nice and small for me though.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I wouldn't put any fish in the tank. Some shrimp could possibly work, but I'm not sure how low of temps they can take.

If you heated it, then I'd suggest shrimp. Too small for fish.


----------



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think that stone adding anything to the tank.


----------



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

JOM21: I kept 3 glowlight tetras in it before with no problems, and Im looking at an even smaller nano fish for this one. Its got excellent filtration, i do 30% weekly water changes, and it will be heated. I dont think shrimp will work. The aquasoil amazonia keeps my PH really low. I checked it yesterday, and it was 6.2. Im going to go with very few, very hardy, small fish. 

Lingonfil: Youre right about the big stone. I took it out. Looks alot more natural, Thanks!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I would put some micro rasbora's in there, like the Phoenix rasbora or chili rasbora.

lower down this page
http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm


----------



## Dreamscaper (Aug 28, 2007)

I love that link. I have it in my favorites already. My LFS has some microrasboras, and some other great nano fish, but im still waiting for my tank to finish cycling. At the rate its going, it should be Ammo 0, Nitrite 0 by the middle of next week.


----------

